# Curtis 1204-015 on 48 volts



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi roady!!


----------



## roady89 (Nov 23, 2008)

xtreme cartz said:


> Hi roady!!


WHASSUP!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Fszzzzzzzztz. Nope, not for long at all. Why would you even think that?

Pete






roady89 said:


> Will a 24-36 volt Curtis 1204-015 run on 48 volts without letting the magic smoke out?


----------



## roady89 (Nov 23, 2008)

I pretty much knew that.....theres a guy on our forum that swears he "was" running his on 48 volts. Turns out he didn't even have a charger and the batteries were reeeal low. Now he won't tell us what happend to his controller after he finally got his pack charged up. He's looking for a new controller now though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

What forum might that be?



roady89 said:


> I pretty much knew that.....theres a guy on our forum that swears he "was" running his on 48 volts. Turns out he didn't even have a charger and the batteries were reeeal low. Now he won't tell us what happend to his controller after he finally got his pack charged up. He's looking for a new controller now though.


----------



## roady89 (Nov 23, 2008)

Buggies Gone Wild Golf cart forum. Thats where I know extreme from.

Don't try to go right now. Major server outage at the moment. Should be back in a bit. Kind of imbarassing really for it to be down. Its never down.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

EDIT-you beat me to the post. 


Roady, I would hate to get your thread off topic here but I've been trying all night to go on BGW but I keep having this pop up. It won't let me on no matter which button I choose.   Is it my browser?


----------



## roady89 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know extreme. not to get to technical....something about php addhandler is screwed up. They recompiled apache and are still having issues. There workin on it. Should be back by morning.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning!!! I have to wait till MORNING!?!?!  



> Will a 24-36 volt Curtis 1204-015 run on 48 volts without letting the magic smoke out?


 
I thought this was an odd question for roady to ask. He knows his $#!#.


----------



## roady89 (Nov 23, 2008)

Were back extreme!


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

http://ferromit.com/controller.html

Apparently its the controller (logic) board that doesn't like HV, disconnect it and wire it separate from the pack voltage and voila controller will operate at slightly higher voltages.


----------

